# What's the Best Vehicle for Electrical Contractors?



## Tim Fletcher (Nov 22, 2021)

Thnks for sharing electrical vehicle contractors information very help for those who search about them


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Reliability.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The best vehicle is the one that you take the supplied Tork Converter out of and replace it with an aftermarket superior , and also replace the factory push rods with an aftermarket superior brand, oh and that bypass thermostat for the transmission? Well there is an aftermarket fix for that disaster as well for $42 dollars that you replace the faulty valve in a 5 minute process with a superior (brand name of component as well......) valve assembly that actually works and keeps your transmission running 40 degrees cooler than what the factory one does. Another thing that makes a vehicle superior is to check your tire pressure once in a while ......................... and the fluids..............


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I am waiting for the Ford Lightning to be finalized. There is some information on a 380kw battery pack being available. Again nothing is finalized last time I looked


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

SWDweller said:


> I am waiting for the Ford Lightning to be finalized. There is some information on a 380kw battery pack being available. Again nothing is finalized last time I looked


I wasn’t willing to wait


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Ford was supposed to come out with a six cylinder diesel years ago. I guess that got scrubbed.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

What are we going to do when they only make electric work trucks? I dread that day. I am wondering if I should buy a new diesel box truck now or just pack it in and collect some of the FREE money the goberment is printing.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Really , the best vehicle for any is the older one without the tracking antenna on top. I ain't telling you why but I will allow you to use your imagination as to......................... Course of little value for you phone addicts.....................


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

SWDweller said:


> I am waiting for the Ford Lightning to be finalized. There is some information on a 380kw battery pack being available. Again nothing is finalized last time I looked


380KW??


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

is that for the vehicle or aux power or both ?

and what would be the range if you have 1,000 lbs cargo weight?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Does the Ford F-150 Have a Diesel Engine?


There’s nothing quite like a diesel-powered pickup truck. They can tow, haul, and are known for being extremely durable. But when it comes to this year’s




www.motorbiscuit.com





The specs are a bit fluid on the Lightning. Latest in print seems I was wrong about the 380kw.
*There are two options: a 98.0-kWh Standard Range battery pack targeting up to 230 miles of range, and a 131.0-kWh Extended Range pack that Ford claims will offer up to 300 miles








Ford Confirms 2022 F-150 Lightning EV Battery Specs


Ford's new electric F-150 pickup will offer two battery choices: a standard-range pack with 98.0 kWh of usable capacity and a 131.0-kWh extended-range option.




www.caranddriver.com




Plug into a 150-kW DC fast charger and the battery can fill from 15 to 80 percent charge in just 41 minutes, gaining as much as 54 miles in 10 minutes 








What Is The Battery Capacity Of Ford F-150 Lightning?


Unveiling of the Ford F-150 Lightning is already behind us, but despite tons of content, it leaves us without a very important number - battery capacity!




insideevs.com





Expect these values to change before the model is actually released.*


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Almost Retired said:


> is that for the vehicle or aux power or both ?
> 
> and what would be the range if you have 1,000 lbs cargo weight?



Here is an example of a non-vapor ware EV truck. Although calling a motorcycle a truck
Is stretching it.









Zap! Xebra: The EV No One Needs to Know About


Visit the Zap! website and poke around for a while, it’s kind of fun. What you’ll see is a dozen or so electric vehicles that fall readily into three categories: those that look like farm implement…




blog.consumerguide.com





As to the Lightning lol here:



https://media.ford.com/content/dam/fordmedia/North%20America/US/product/2022/f-150-lightning/pdf/F-150_Lightning_Tech_Specs.pdf



Ok so 8 hours at a Ford charging station, 13 hours everywhere outside the Detroit Metro area.

Keep in mind charging stations at least right now are wide open to everyone. So even if you have say a Chevy Volt you can charge it at a Tesla station. The station has both the Tesla specific connector and a standard one. You just carry the adapter in the trunk. So unless Ford does something stupid the “48 A” charging thing is Ford lingo for a standard charging port.

300 Mile range, EPA measured conditions (no cargo). Payload capacity is 1 ton. So this is of course all nonsense because everything is a preliminary spec. Actual numbers will come in at around 250 miles no cargo. Assuming vehicle weight is 1 ton then with 1,000 pounds cargo expect around 150 miles would be a rough guess. Of course marketing people are paid liars so you can’t believe anything they say.

This is all nonsense anyway. How did we go from NO new EVs to basically everyone announced a bunch of vapor ware models, all “starting in 2022”? Because bud YOU are paying for it. The Biden administration went to the automotive companies and asked what it would take to get EVs on the market right now. The automotive manufacturers figured this was a negotiation so they all responded with a ridiculous high number. Much to their surprise the Biden administration ran with it. But if you pay very close attention everything is all “preliminary” and “starting in”. Effectively the government is probably promising to buy whatever they produce at whatever price they charge plus offering to outright pay for a bunch of charging stations. If a few greenies want to buy a couple vehicles that’s fine too but don’t realistically expect anything to be available because the first one in line is the federal government and then possibly the states that are cashing their federal checks. It’s a can’t lose situation for the automotive companies and since it’s all government contractors, I guarantee the 2022 models will get pushed back first to 4Q22 then 2023 when the electric Pinto comes out with the others available “next year”.

The reality is that even if the entire light duty car and truck market is forced into golf carts there is nothing even on the drawing boards for medium and heavy duty trucks. So even if they ruin the light duty market we will all just switch to medium duty and raise prices.

In addition why do you think E85 and E90 went nowhere? Two issues. One is the government loaded it up with so much taxes that even though it’s cheaper per gallon it’s more expensive per mile, And even when it started out cheaper fuel companies started competing with food companies which drove prices up so high that E85 really only sells well where it’s cheaper in Iowa. So the moment that a huge amount of new loads start popping up what do you think that’s going to do to the “cheap” price of electricity? Oh and in California they may as well just shut down because rolling blackouts are going to become year round and widespread. Everyone will be affected.

I’ll just say this…if EVs were a good idea it would not require government incentives or regulation.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

i agree 100%
continuous rolling blackouts anywhere the population is dense

which is SO STUPID, we just went thru a few years transition on bulbs to cut down the load on the grid
? did they raise the capacity of the grid during that time?
i doubt it

for reference i just finished installing 2 new chargers for a ford dealership.
he said he HAD to sell electric cars or lose his franchise
each charger is rated for 80A/240VAC max
they arent really chargers but a monitoring adapter of sorts
the charger is in the car


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

drsparky said:


> View attachment 161448


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

paulengr said:


> Here is an example of a non-vapor ware EV truck. Although calling a motorcycle a truck
> Is stretching it.
> 
> 
> ...


When mentioning the range you left out the heater or AC cutting into the miles.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

An E350 diesel with a high roof worked well for me. I had just about everything in it because I didn't really have secondary storage. $10k purchase and approx $5k in fitting it out properly. (Shelving, toolbox, inverter, HD wheels/tires.)

It was a bargain compared the $30k I was quoted for a commercial camper (spacekap) for my F350.


----------

